# Does a dry start tank need CO2?



## Empress Akitla (Nov 17, 2011)

If I did a 10 gallon tank with a dry start to get the plants established, would I have a problem flooding it later without CO2 injection? All my tanks are low tech, but I’ve never tried a dry start and would like to give it a shot.

-Empress Akitla


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

you most likely will have a lot of melting. I don't think it'll work out, but someone may chime in with more experience.


----------



## SeaBee1 (May 3, 2018)

Empress, I would recommend reading Walstad's book "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium" for a description of the method. She does not use CO2 in her tanks, though I don't think she rules it out.

CB


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

The walstad method uses soil as a substrate. The soil does generate co2 and many plants can do well in. Generally speaking the Walstad method is not good for light demanding carpet plants. Because of the high organic load in the tanks, strong light creates algae very easily. 

More than likely if you have a co2 dependent carpet plant, you will need co2 after you flood it.


----------



## SeaBee1 (May 3, 2018)

houseofcards said:


> The walstad method uses soil as a substrate. The soil does generate co2 and many plants can do well in. Generally speaking the Walstad method is not good for light demanding carpet plants. Because of the high organic load in the tanks, strong light creates algae very easily.
> 
> More than likely if you have a co2 dependent carpet plant, you will need co2 after you flood it.


To Diana Walstad's credit, she does recommend against carpeting plants due to the low light nature of her methods. I am just getting into this, and I have concluded that Walstad's method is definitely a niche approach... it isn't for everyone. I think her method can be successful... as long as you understand the limitations...

CB


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

SeaBee1 said:


> To Diana Walstad's credit, she does recommend against carpeting plants due to the low light nature of her methods. I am just getting into this, and I have concluded that Walstad's method is definitely a niche approach... it isn't for everyone. I think her method can be successful... as long as you understand the limitations...
> 
> CB


That's correct. It's not really for someone who plans on doing alot of scaping and fine-tuning. It's more geared toward someone who just wants to grow plants. It's very difficult to move things around and refine things using dirt.


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

OP:
Depends on the plants. Sounds like if all your other tanks are low tech you're likely working with non-demanding species, and you will be fine to dry start. 
I've done non-co2 dry starts with hairgrass, monte carlo, crypts, mossess etc. and they all came out fine. Go for it.


----------



## Empress Akitla (Nov 17, 2011)

nbr1rodeoclown said:


> OP:
> Depends on the plants. Sounds like if all your other tanks are low tech you're likely working with non-demanding species, and you will be fine to dry start.
> I've done non-co2 dry starts with hairgrass, monte carlo, crypts, mossess etc. and they all came out fine. Go for it.


Yes, I have anubias, crypts, and java moss in my other tanks and spider plants growing above water in two of the betta tanks. I guess I can always give it a shot and if it doesn’t work out, learn from your failures, right? Thanks for the input! 

-Empress Akitla


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Empress Akitla said:


> Yes, I have anubias, crypts, and java moss in my other tanks and spider plants growing above water in two of the betta tanks. I guess I can always give it a shot and if it doesn’t work out, learn from your failures, right? Thanks for the input!
> 
> -Empress Akitla


Is that what your dry starting? Anubias, crypts and mosses? Then its really no difference then just buying those plants and putting them in since those are usually sold emersed anyway. I'm not really sure what a dry start will do for you. People usually do dry start to get a carpet going without interference from algae and other water issues.


----------

